# Automatic AND clutch linkage



## engine junkie (Feb 29, 2016)

I recently bought a '69 GTO project. While cleaning the firewall I discovered that there is the complete automatic transmission column shift linkage AND the manual transmission clutch linkage,

The car is an original 4 speed car and as near as I can tell the automatic linkage has been in the car since new.

Has anyone else seen this or do I have a strange car?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

My guess would be that it had an auto and someone converted it to a 4 speed and just left the auto linkage hanging.
Do you have the PHS documents?
They will tell you what came in the car originally.


----------



## engine junkie (Feb 29, 2016)

The PSS documents show that the car was originally a 4 speed car. The parts on the car show every indication that they have been there since new.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The parts are correct. All '69-72 4spd and 3spd on the floor columns (A-body, F-body, and Nova) had the stamped lower leg kicking out the end of the lower outer tube of the column. The lower leg mounted to the "back drive" linkage, ie, an upper and lower rod and a swivel that connected the two. The long lower rod went back to a special stamped reverse lever on the Muncie transmission (also the Dearborn HD 3 spd on '69's). When the transmission is placed in reverse, the rods push forward and rotate the "leg" on the column, and up in the lower tube there is a slot that accepts a tab on the bottom of the small reverse light switch. Manual trans '69 and up GM's had a much smaller version of the reverse light switch than Automatics... easy way to tell, peeking up under the dash, if factory automatic car was converted to 4spd, or if the column has been swapped out. 

Back to the back drive rods... Many times these two rods are missing as they interfered with an owner installed driver's side header. The original rods are not that easy to find, they are stamped with small 4 digit numbers for identification. Thankfully, the reverse back drive pieces are reproduced. Mike Garrison (Mr Buick) out of Topeka KS reproduces and markets several of the pieces.

Scan down rh column of pics
http://www.mrbuick.com/reproductionparts.html


----------



## engine junkie (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks Pinion Head! I saw that the ear on the column moved with the rod but I didn't know that it was connected to the back up lights. Hopefully I can get it all working properly.


----------

